
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS optimised for security, multi-cloud, containers and AI - LopRabbit
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/26/ubuntu-18-04-lts-optimised-for-security-multi-cloud-containers-ai
======
mkirklions
Anyone try this as a desktop?

I have recently stopped using linux desktop because the amount of time
required to make it run perfectly drives me crazy. (netflix plugins, mouse
acceleration disable, and more)

Love my ubuntu server, super easy and is probably one of the easier steps when
it comes to running a LAMP server/database.

But man, I cannot groove with ubuntu desktop. Curious if others think the same
or have found improvements.

